# Free Timeline Software



## sastark

I know there have been previous threads discussing timeline software, but none of them (that I could find) listed any free options. Also, some of the threads were quite old, so I was hoping there may be something new out there.

Does anyone know of a free timeline program? I would prefer a Mac program, but if it has to be Windows, c'est la vie.

Old threads discussing timelines:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/timeline-software-10845/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/smartdraw-2008-a-30756/


----------



## gene_mingo

You might look at this. It is platform independent. Might be a bit hard to get it up and running, but it is one of the only free options I could find.

SourceForge.net: The Timeline Project

-----Added 4/22/2009 at 12:11:56 EST-----

I will work on trying to get it to run on my mac today and let you know about my progress. Hopefully it isn't to difficult to run.


----------



## gene_mingo

Well it wasn't to bad to get up and running. What version of mac os are you running? I am using 10.5.6

Prerequisites

Before you can run Timeline you have to install the products below. Further instructions on how to download and install these can be found on each product's home page.
Product Link
Python Python Programming Language -- Official Website
wxPython wxPython

You will want to install Python 2.6.2
and
wxPython 2.8 - osx - unicode

When you run the python launcher the first time you will want to set in the preferences on the "Settings for file type:" to "Python GUI Script". This should be at the top of the preference window and is a drop down menu.

Close the pref window and select file from the menu and select open or press command O.

Then select main.py from the timeline folder.

you should now be running timeline.

In the timeline folder if you go into the UserGuide folder and double click on index.html it will give you instructions on how to use the software.

Good Luck and I hope this is useful without being overly hard to use.


----------



## sastark

Josh,

Thanks for the detailed instructions. I'm running OS X (10.4.11). I don't have Python installed, but I've used it before (dabbled in a little Python scripting), so I'm somewhat familiar with it. It looks like this timeline program won't be too hard to set up.

Thanks, again!


----------



## gene_mingo

sastark said:


> Josh,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed instructions. I'm running OS X (10.4.11). I don't have Python installed, but I've used it before (dabbled in a little Python scripting), so I'm somewhat familiar with it. It looks like this timeline program won't be too hard to set up.
> 
> Thanks, again!



No problem. I like trying out new stuff. Just make sure you don't try to use Python 3.0 with it. I found it didn't work, other than that it took me about 5 mins. to set up.

Every now and then sourceforge has something useful. I usually check with them first for freebie stuff. I have gotten a few things to run on my mac that I thought would be impossible to do.


----------

